# Buddy won't eat his food



## korygrandy (May 11, 2010)

I am trying to figure out why my dog won't eat his food. Maybe you can offer suggestions. This has been going on for the past 2 weeks where he will eat very little if at all. He's ate maybe half a cup in the past 3 days. 

He had a swollen mouth a month ago so we brought him into the Vet who prescribed antibiotics. He ate while on these following his normal schedule but within the past week or so he just doesn't have an interest in eating. 

When he's hungry he normally hits his dog bowl with his paw to let us know. Sometimes he will do it after he just ate too. We feed him 2 cups a day (1 morning, 1 night) of Iams Large Breed Proactive Health. He's always ate this right up following his normal routine. He will drink water but he just has no interest in his food all of a sudden.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think another trip to the vet is in order. Maybe there's still something going on in his mouth that needs to be checked out.


----------



## korygrandy (May 11, 2010)

We just took him to the vet again today. The vet said since the spot in his mouth in question wasn't irritating him that's probably not it. He's lost weight too...He was 75 about 3 weeks ago now he is at 67. 

He doesn't mind human food whcih is strange. The Vet prescribed more antibotics for him.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Not to make you nervous, but if my dog stopped eating like that, I would be enormously concerned, but that is because she goes BONKERS over her food. How does he seem otherwise? Is he lethargic, panting a lot; is his color good, is he drinking an abnormal amount of water? I guess I'd be a little worried and try talking to my vet about doing some additional tests. Is he having loose stools at all? Maybe he has an intestinal bug or something.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

A second opinion might be a good idea, esp as he's lost weight so rapidly.

"people food" might be more interesting/better smelling/tasting... but if he's still in too much pain/discomfort to eat his food.... you need to get someone to help you figure out what is wrong.


----------



## korygrandy (May 11, 2010)

I don't know I think it might be something with his teeth. I am going to try some soft canned food and see if he eats that. He ate some beef sticks I gave him no problem.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would get a second opinion. Have them look closely at his teeth to see if there is a problem with them, Check his gums. You might have them do a xray on his jaws to see if there is anything that might be causing problems when he chews. If nothing shows up then I would suggest a complete workup with a blood panel and ultrasound. Good luck.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

How is Buddy? This post stuck in my mind because Carmella exhibited pretty much the exact same behavior, and it lasted for 2 months before we finally realized (after she pretty much collapsed) that she had a massive tumor attached to her heart.

I would be really careful with this and not let it continue very much longer. Please take Buddy to a vet for a second opinion if his appetite doesn't improve soon.


----------



## korygrandy (May 11, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in the update. The wound he had in his mouth is infected and is on antibiotics again. After carefully watching him chew his food I noticed the way he was chewing wasn't normal for him. I bought him some canned food and he devoured 2 cans in a row. He even hit his bowl the next morning after 1 can and than ate about another cup of the dry food. It's good to know it's not his appetite but rather the sore that is bugging him. It is obviously the hard dry food that he is staying away from. He is slowly eating more and more of the dry stuff so hopefully everything will go back to normal. He will be back at the vet in a week for a checkup. I was really getting worried because his stool was almost non-existant but his BM's are getting larger so I think we are on the right path.

Now I hope he doesn't get spoiled with the canned food and not want to return to the dry stuff when he is fully healed. I will weened him back onto it slowly which should help.

Thanks to all that posted. I will keep you updated.

KDMARSH: Was it cooincidence that you welcomed Flora the same day you welcomed Carmella?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh good, I'm glad to hear that it's just his mouth and not anything super serious! That must be a relief for you - and for me, I was worried. 

When I found out that Flora was born on the same date as Carmella I took it as a sign, but it was entirely coincidence, yes.  This way Carmella's birthday, while bittersweet for me, is still a celebration!


----------

